# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  Ara, toothbrush with Artificial Intelligence, Kolibree SAS, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kolibree SAS

----------


## Airicist

Ara by Kolibree

Published on Jan 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Kolibree smart toothbrush uses AI to help you clean your mouth"
It tracks and provides personalized reports on how well you're scrubbing.

by Andrew Tarantola
January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kolibree Ara Smart Toothbrush review"
Is Kolibree's app-connected toothbrush smart enough to shine? Find out in our review of the Kolibree Ara.

by Dominic Preston
August 11, 2017

----------

